# Asons



## Bottomfeeder (Nov 11, 2015)

If you have had problems getting paid by Asons or had blatant short pay issues (as we did) you might want to Google "Asons Employee Pay Cuts". They have had a house cleaning of managerial staff and had their employees take a 15% pay cut. Explains the games they have been playing. Oh, and that $2 million move to that school last year for their new headquarters might have been a bad move.....


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

I was told about two months ago they were about to implode. Looks like the person who told me hit the nail on the head. I was wondering how long the Pay 48 hours after completion" would last before they had revenue issues.


----------



## GitRDone (May 13, 2016)

I'm surprised. Foreclosurepedia is always ragging on this or that company, and actually spoke highly of Asons, and even promotes them on their website to apply to. 

Not sure what sort of problems they may be having, and I think I did read they lost some stuff to BLM or BLM was taking over, or something along those lines.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

GitRDone said:


> Foreclosurepedia is always ragging on this or that company, and actually spoke highly of Asons, and even promotes them on their website to apply to.


That is why (amongst a few other things) it is difficult to take foreclosurepedia too seriously. You can't have credibility promoting a failing company with insult pricing.

Can you say paid endorsement with strings attached?


----------



## GitRDone (May 13, 2016)

Sounds about right, but unless you're going direct, it looks like all the companies share the same insult pricing.


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> That is why (amongst a few other things) it is difficult to take foreclosurepedia too seriously. You can't have credibility promoting a failing company with insult pricing.
> 
> Can you say paid endorsement with strings attached?



I know he posts here, and will read this thread, but I think that dude just likes to hear himself talk (type) more than he brings any substance to some issues. Just like any other media in the world I guess.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

GitRDone said:


> Not sure what sort of problems they may be having, and I think I did read they lost some stuff to BLM or BLM was taking over, or something along those lines.


Asons was taking BLM work to shop on Craigslist to get covered. Problem was, BLM pays so little, once Asons took their cut, nobody would sign on. Now Asons lost the work, as did BLM, because they couldn't get it covered either. I've worked on 4 houses for realtors direct due to that fiasco.

Ha ha!


----------

